# Pay as you go Dongle Alicante



## sunny_side (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,

Went to purchase a pay as you go dongle in the shopping center in Alicante, think its called Val de Mar 2 iirc.

Anyway Vodafone and Movestar both said they had contracts only and Orange said they have them, €50 for dongle which is fine but they only have a daily rate of €3, no monthly package.

I dont have a Spanish address yet so i need this in the meantime as i need regular access to the net, before i go pay €90 a month is it that those shops i visited didnt have anything in store but i could just try another store or is Vodafone and Movestar only do contracts?

If there are shops does anyone have an address in Alicante i can visit?

This is probably a question that would get divided answers and might be a case of where your based i.e 30 foot could make the difference in great connection and crappy connection but is there any obvious company that stands out as more reliable than others, maybe a business type dongle you can get that doesnt slow to a crawl during peak times?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sunny_side said:


> Hi,
> 
> Went to purchase a pay as you go dongle in the shopping center in Alicante, think its called Val de Mar 2 iirc.
> 
> ...


If you don't have a Spanish address yet, does this mean you are using a laptop? If so why not just use a wifi? Many cafes have them - they are good for business.


----------



## sunny_side (Mar 29, 2013)

Its not for casual use, its for meetings etc and sometimes continuous use for many hours so i dont fancy sitting in a cafe all day long.

But good news is i got sorted and the 2nd Orange shop i went into said it is possible to get a monthly package, so it was 40 for the dongle, well its actually a small router about the size of a small bar of soap which is good as i believe you can connect up to 5 devices to it so since there is 2 of us using it and we also have tablets as well as laptops it will be better than the usb dongles that only work on 1 device.

Anyway 40 for dongle and 40 for the month with a 2gb allowance. Hope it helps anyone else, have it charging so cant comment on the performance yet.

btw if you also have the Orange Huawei E53311s router youll need the password after running the setup program, username is admin and default password is also admin.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Our situation is slightly different. We are resident and currently have ADSL internet but we lose connection for a whole day a couple of times a month. It is also very slow even when it is up and running.

We pay about €70 a month for our landline and ADSL. This gives us free calls to other Spanish landlines and unlimited internet usage. 

We want to look at alternatives. We don't make many calls so mobile phones could suffice for that. So, we are looking for an internet package with unlimited usage for no more than we are paying for our landline.

I like the idea of a dongle as the computer I use most often is a Netbook so if I am away from home I would have the flexibility.

Another alternative would be to have a cheap 'pay as you go' dongle that we can use on the days our internet connection is not available.

I am really fed up with paying for a service which is unreliable and slow.

Vodafone have an option but Vodafone signals are very weak here. Orange not very strong. Movistar is the strongest signal as we have a transmitter very close by.

I would be interested in hearing your experiences with your option or hearing from anyone else who can advise. Going to internet cafes is not an option for us.


----------



## sunny_side (Mar 29, 2013)

Ill let you know about the quality of the dongle soon, one question as im moving into an apartment soon and i do plan to get adsl myself, the main reason i got the dongle was so i dont have to live out of a suitcase for a month while waiting for it to be installed.

Im guessing to get adsl i need to have a utility bill and probably that residency things nis or whatever you call it? If so its not going to be possible to get a utility bill for at least a month and then probably another 1 month for connection, im only here for 6 so that would be a pain so hopefully my lanlord will put it in their name and i can just pay them.

One other question, if you sign up for adsl is it 12 month minmum contract and if so do you know how much it would cost to break it after 6 months, full whack or just a cancellation fee? Is 70 the standard price, i dont mind paying it if it is good but i was planning on paying the landlord 6 months in advance so they would be more inclined to get the adsl installed under their name but didnt think broadband was so expensive.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

When you say meetings do you mean video calls? If so you'll chew through 2gb in no time at all.


----------



## carmic (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Sunny-Side. I went to a Movistar shop last Friday with my NIE, passport and Spanish bank details. A little bit of form filling and photocopying and then installation on Tuesday, two working days later. Pretty good service and no need for utility bill

I went for the fusion package, home phone, adsl, and mobile with a gig of data


----------



## sunny_side (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks, thats good to know, how much was the package? Havent got an NIE yet but i guess i should get one asap as i will be staying for almost 6 months.

Fwiw the orange dongle is crap, cant get it working in my hotel and down the road in a cafe best i could get was dial up speeds

Also do you notice what the minimum contract was and if there is a cancellation fee if you get out after 6 months?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sunny_side said:


> Thanks, thats good to know, how much was the package? Havent got an NIE yet but i guess i should get one asap as* i will be staying for almost 6 months.*
> 
> Fwiw the orange dongle is crap, cant get it working in my hotel and down the road in a cafe best i could get was dial up speeds
> 
> Also do you notice what the minimum contract was and if there is a cancellation fee if you get out after 6 months?


might as well kill 2 birds with one stone then & register as resident


----------



## carmic (Dec 23, 2012)

The fusion pack is about €50 a month for calls, mobile, and adsl. I'm not sure if there is a minimum period, but we chose that one as we intend to move again in a few months and Movistar is everywhere and don't charge for moving the account


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Orange do a 10gb allowance mobile wifi for 25 per month on contract. Pay as you go is fine, but works out expensive for heavy users. If you go over that I think the speed just drops rather than being charged for more use.

Vodafone do the same but its only 5 gig.


----------



## keith277 (Jun 27, 2013)

carmic said:


> Hi Sunny-Side. I went to a Movistar shop last Friday with my NIE, passport and Spanish bank details. A little bit of form filling and photocopying and then installation on Tuesday, two working days later. Pretty good service and no need for utility bill
> 
> I went for the fusion package, home phone, adsl, and mobile with a gig of data


Hi Carmic,
We use a MIFI...small device about the size of a mouse and you can run upto 5 wireless devices from it...fyi have you heard of "lady telecom" ? they're over in portal portals area and the girls in there are absolutely brilliant / helpful...they speak fluent english and nothing is too much trouble for them.
Keith


----------



## jian (Nov 6, 2010)

i've got an orange dongle (had it ages think about 60 euros at the time) and get 5gb for 40 euros/month with mas movil. i only use it to check mails and surf. its the cheapest i've found and works fine for what i need


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

I purchased a dongle off Ebay for £33 which is new and unlocked for the whole planet, plus I got a free 12db high gain crc9 antenna which makes a massive different to reception quality, plus I got a 10m usb cable with repeater for £5 , This means that I can easily have it on the outside of my house upstairs and I get a great signal.


----------

